# Tablet für Behinderte / Kinder



## ChillerT (16. November 2020)

Hallo,

mein Bruder ist schwerbehindert und lebt in einer Wohneinrichtung für Behinderte Menschen.
In der letzten Zeit bemerken wir immer mehr, wie auch er sich dem medialen Zeitalter anpasst.

Früher hat er Audio-Kassetten später CDs und VHS-Kasetten später DVDs geschaut, er ist aber jedesmal fasziniert von den Smartphones und Tablets seiner Mitmenschen und hat das mit dem touch sogar bemerkenswert schnell heraus.

Aus diesem Grund überlegt meine Familie ihm ein Tablet, einen nicht zu großen Touch PC o.ä. zu Weihnachten zu schenken. Jedoch würde ein normales Tablet nicht nur in der Bedienung zu kompliziert sein sondern auch zu Anfällig für Schäden. Mein Bruder kann aufgrund seiner Behinderung Konsequenzen aus diversen Handlungen nicht richtig begreifen weshalb ihm schnell Dinge hinfallen oder liegen gelassen werden.

Daher müsste das Gerät gewisse Voraussetztungen mitbringen und ich weiß nicht ob es solche Geräte gibt, daher die Frage an euch Experten:

*Voraussetztungen:*
- relativ Unanfällig gegen Fallschäden aus ~1m
- Leicht zu reinigende Oberfläche u. mind. Spritzwasserfest
- Eine streng reduzierte Oberfläche mit Einstelbaren Funktionen ohne Einstellungs-Popups usw.
- Haupteinsatzgebiet: Abspielen von Audio- und Video-Dateien und (Video)-Telefonie.

Gibt es bereits Geräte welche diese Funktionen mitbringen? Vielen Dank euch im Voraus.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. November 2020)

Hallo,

das beste ist dann das hier:





						Fire HD 10 Kids Edition-Tablet | 10,1 Zoll, 1080p Full HD-Display, 32 GB, blaue kindgerechte Hülle: Amazon.de: Amazon Devices
					

Fire HD 10 Kids Edition-Tablet | 10,1 Zoll, 1080p Full HD-Display, 32 GB, blaue kindgerechte Hülle: Amazon.de: Amazon Devices



					www.amazon.de
				




EIN VOLLWERTIGES TABLET, ABER KINDERSICHER: Geschützt durch eine robuste Hülle. 2 Jahre Sorglos-Garantie


----------



## ChillerT (17. November 2020)

Sieht schonmal echt gut aus, aber das gibt es bisher leider nur in max. 10,1 Zoll oder?


----------



## Rabauke (17. November 2020)

Weiß nicht aus welcher Gegend du kommst, aber schau mal ob es bei dir in der Nähe ein Medienberatungszentrum gibt. 
Die haben uns bei meiner Tochter (auch mehrfachbehindert) gut beraten und auch ein leihgerät zum testen gestellt. 
War ein angepasstes IPad, mit einer stoß- und spritzwassergeschützten Hülle mit angepasster Software. In Ihrem Fall Sprachunterstüzend und zur Medienwiedergsbe


----------



## mistercoffee (27. Dezember 2020)

Hallo ChillerT. 
Ich würde mal nach einem Outdoor Tablet schauen. die sind ziemlich robust und halten stürze oder tauchgänge aus. 
Hier z.b.  : https://www.conrad.de/de/p/samsung-...lte-4g-schwarz-1-6-ghz-octa-core-1613461.html

An das Kids  FireTablet habe ich auch gedacht.  

von Caterpillar gibt es robuste Handys und Tablets.

das gute an der Android Oberfläche ist, man kann es leicht und schnell an seinen Bedürfnissen anpassen. Und es ist relativ kostengünstig gegenüber den Apple-Produkten


----------

